# How to turn on avatar?



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Loaded one in and it does not show.

Probably something obvious but please help.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Did you select "Use Custom Avatar"? When you finished downloading your image, did you press "Save Changes".


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

OK sorry my brain must just not work

I uploaded on the Edit Profile Picture link and saved.

What link has the use custom avatar link?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Customize Profile>Your Control Panel>Settings & Options>Edit Avatar


----------

